# Still no PG?



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

What are we going to do, are we going to make a trade or find someone in the FA market?


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

Dont we still have snow. If we do I think hes good enough. I mean he put up good number in phi. H e can do the same here


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah if worse comes to worse Eric Snow can start. Or Hughes or Bron can man the point, and the Cavs can start Luke Jackson.

Cavs need a point guard to play with the big boys, but it's not something that is urgent urgent.


----------



## James_Posey (Jul 31, 2005)

I agree with u totaly. It s important thing but if we dont get one its not a huge deal


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ferry will find someone in camp or in a small trade. The dude knows exactly what he's doing and Cavs fans are going to be loving it for years and years to come.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I was over in the Knicks boards and it seems as if they were interested in Eric Snow. I don't think we'd get rid of Eric Snow just yet when he's the only PG on our roster as of now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Eric Snow for Jamal Crawford?
Larry Brown does love his Snow. And probably loathes Crawford.

Crawford and Lebron are buddies. Chad Ford posted on his blog awhile back that Crawford could be headed to Cleveland or Portland. At the time I couldn't figure out what the Cavs could give for Crawford, but I suppose it could be Snow.

You trade for Crawford and then find a backup in camp? Crawford is like a smoother Jaric, who plays even less defense. I love the guy though.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Eric Snow for Jamal Crawford?
> Larry Brown does love his Snow. And probably loathes Crawford.
> 
> Crawford and Lebron are buddies. Chad Ford posted on his blog awhile back that Crawford could be headed to Cleveland or Portland. At the time I couldn't figure out what the Cavs could give for Crawford, but I suppose it could be Snow.
> ...


I think that if Crawford came over to Cleveland he would be best suited as a 6th man.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I dont like crawford, all he can do is shoot, and he cant do that very well. He is a poor mans Ricky Davis. He left Bulls and look waht happened too them they turned it around, and joins NYC and they go down the ****tier, he is not a proven Winner. And in no way could he run a team thats trying to contend !!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

honestly, i doubt you guys need to find an amazing point guard, just someone to run the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Ugh I don't what Jamal Crawford - I thought we wanted to concentrate on defense from now on? Crawford has terrible shot selection and doesn't fit well with other good players


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Snow can play a little. And with LeBron he wont even bring the ball up the court everytime. His only problem is that he cant shoot. Not even a mid range jumper with consistency. If Eric has improved his shooting since last year i think his D would be nice in the starting lineup. But they still need someone to backup. What about Gilchrist?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

What happened to Steve Blake, we talked about in really early in the summer. And he hasnt signed on with any team, not that i know of.

I would think he could come in for cheap and get the job done. It says we have interest in Dale Davis and Jahadi White on www.realgm.com .... If this is true what happens to AV, is he lost in the mix ? or does that mean Drew Gooden is out and AV is back up PF and Davis/White back up Center ???

Also it says we are still interested in Jaric or Damon Jones !


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well Jaric and Damon Jones might be all that's left

Stoudamire appears to be signing elsewhere. So now Damon, Sarunas, and Dooling are off the market


----------



## nextghitman (Jul 17, 2005)

...if they get a PG like Jaric, they are set to go pretty deep in the playoffs.


----------



## Mongolmike (Jun 11, 2002)

So many names of so many different types of pg's. We've got scoring type pg's, we've got defensive minded pg's, we got tall pg's, short ones.... what exactly do we need? What pg out there best fits the Cavs needs? 

I'm gonna make a list of pg "skills". Rank these "skills" in the order of which you think is the most important for a starting pg for the Cavs as their lineup stands today... meaning: Z, Gooden, LeBron, Hughes. Which skills best work with these starting four.... then, which pg still "available" fits your list.

Here's the 9 categories I'm gonna use. Remember, I'm generalizing, so don't get all nit picky about stuff.

-3pt shooting, overall FG %, one-on-one defense, team defense, size (yes, I know size is not a "skill" but like age, it is a factor), ability to initiate fast breaks, ability to run a half-court offense efficiently, age, lack of turnovers.

Using those categories, I think the most important one for our PG is, in this order:

#1- team defense
#2- lack of turnovers (and if these are Coach Mike Brown's top two, then I imagine he would be quite comfortable using Snow as his starter...)
#3- ability to initiate fast breaks

Those are my top 3. I realistically want a PG who can do these three things well. Snow is terrible at initiating fast breaks. I don't want him as my starter mainly because of this. With LeBron and Hughes running on the wings, we HAVE to have a pg who can take advantage of the teams strengths... and LeBron swooping in from one side, and Larry or Drew swooping in from the other... that's a scary type of attack and can lead to many easy buckets.

#4- ability to run a half-court offense efficiently
#5- overall FG %
#6- 3 pt shooting

These next 3 are important, but I think Clev would be "ok" with a pg who is weak in one of these areas, as long as he was at least average in the other two areas. LeBron and Larry's skills overlap these 3 areas to cover any weakness by the pg.

#7- age
#8- one-on-one defense
#9- size

These 3 are minor... tho we don't want an old pg who's only gonna be around for 1 year.

So, for me, Jason Terry would be nice, but realistically, Damon Jones is a snug fit.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good glad they "missed" on Damon Stoudamire.
Yeah Steve Blake would make sense.
What about Chris Duhon? Pavlovic for Duhon?

Du is probably the best kept secret right now in the NBA. He's very very good. Great decision maker, and his 3 point shot is coming back around. He plays excellent defense. Eric Snow with a jump shot?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I wouldn't mind Duhon at all, in the bulls games I saw he was very solid. I also like Blake, he can shoot and push the ball pretty well. 

My major issue with Snow starting is the inevitable zone defense teams are gonna throw at us. Think Orlando road game from last year when Snow was airballing wide open 15 footers.

I love E. Snow, but I can't deal with that nightmare again...


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I look for the signing of either DJones or Dan Dickau. If the Jason Williams trade rumor is true then Earl Watson will probably end up with memphis again. The clippers will match almost any deal and resign Jaric. And i doubt if Chicago will let Duhon leave (he is restricted). With all that and the fact that i dont think the cavs are looking to deal anyone i see our point guard being Jones, Dickau, or maybe Snow with the signing of a backup instead of a starter.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

But my question is this. If we are seriously after Dale Davis and Jahdi White, where does that put AV ? ... 

ALso on ESPN Insider, it said that teams are attracting interest in AV. Does anyone have Insider to get any info on that ?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Blake is overrated IMO, and not a good defender. I think the best option is Damon Jones, who's a matador defender, yes, but a very very good 3-point shooter and very good at taking care of the ball. Wouldn't have to overpay him either (relative to the current market), $15M or so should get him here.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

View from Pluto
TALKIN' CAVS

Many inquiries about Varejao

• General manager Danny Ferry said the player most asked about in trades is Anderson Varejao. Ferry said he received a call ``almost every day'' about the 6-foot-11, 230-pound power forward. Other teams love Varejao's hustle and rebounding. Ferry loves those things, too, which is why Varejao probably isn't headed anywhere.


The ESPN Insider just leads you to an article from the Akron Beacon Journal written by Terry Pluto. In his article this is the only mention of AV.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man I just don't like Damon Jones: his defense is simply atrocious. Send Sasha over to the Clips for Jaric thats the best move available


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think Damon Jones might ask for too much money b/c of the contract that Keyon Dooling got. If we could get him cheap, then I'm all for it (especially if we have Eric Snow's defense to back him up).


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

if u want jaric you better send more than just sasha. better throw in luke jackson. jaric is gonna be with the clips next year anyway. dunleavy wants him back unless someone offers a s&t that we cant refuse


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DaFranchise said:


> if u want jaric you better send more than just sasha. better throw in luke jackson. jaric is gonna be with the clips next year anyway. dunleavy wants him back unless someone offers a s&t that we cant refuse


Oh. Okay. I'll be sure and tell Danny Ferry that you said so.

If the Clips are asking that much for Jaric, well then I doubt the Cavs have any interest. Jaric isn't worth Pavlovic and Jackson.

The Cavs can just go pursue Damon Jones and keep Pavlovic and Jackson.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Oh. Okay. I'll be sure and tell Danny Ferry that you said so.
> 
> If the Clips are asking that much for Jaric, well then I doubt the Cavs have any interest. Jaric isn't worth Pavlovic and Jackson.
> 
> The Cavs can just go pursue Damon Jones and keep Pavlovic and Jackson.


Agreed, that is way too much for Marko Jaric.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

No way we give up two young shooters for a point guard that is not a great shooter. I would like to have Jaric (at a lower cost than LJ and PAV) but i dont see him in the Cavs future. The Clips want him back and the Cavs are making a push for DJones. After the big trade and Jason Williams going to the Heat, DJones will most likely sign with us.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Whats up with Gilchrist?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Whats up with Gilchrist?


He kind of sucked in summer league. Someone said he went to Greece to play.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thank go we "missed out" on Jones. I surely didn't want him running the show for us.

If Eric Snow was 3 years younger, I'd want him running the point over anyone. He's getting old, but I really like his defense and experience. I think our best bet is to keep Snow or sign Earl Watson. 

Dan Dickau will supposedly come to CLE to sign a contract, anyone heard of that? ('twas posted on another cavs forum)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Free-agent point guard Steve Blake visited Cleveland on Thursday as the Cavaliers continue to explore their options for the upcoming season.
> 
> Blake, who has visited with three other teams in the past 11 days, toured the Cavs' facilities and had lunch with General Manager Danny Ferry and coach Mike Brown.
> 
> ...


http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports/11238395124500.xml&coll=2


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Plain Dealer | Saturday, August 13, 2005*

*Cavs end week with Pargo's visit*

*Mary Schmitt Boyer
Plain Dealer Reporter*



> Point guard Jannero Pargo met with the Cavaliers on Friday as the team ended its free-agent visits for the week. Jahidi White and Steve Blake were in town earlier this week.
> 
> "[Pargo] had a really good trip," Mark Bartelstein, Pargo's agent, said Friday. "He enjoyed it. We're going to talk and see where it goes."
> 
> ...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know that Pargo would be a good fit. He's kind of a chucker.
I think the best option right now is Blake.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Blake is probably the best fit. He can play defense and run an offense pretty effectively. I wouldn't count on him to be a starter, but I don't think anyone is at this point.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Morning Journal - News - 08/14/2005*

*Cavs need to get to the point soon*



> Some think he's secretly plotting a major trade to land a starting point guard.
> 
> If he goes into the season with Eric Snow as his starter, he might be doing the team a disservice. What makes anyone think Snow is going to suddenly turn around his career that has been on the decline the last two years?
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Click Me!*



> Watson is rumored to be available for about a $2.5M starting salary and Dickau and Pargo could fall in for less. An interesting prospect is McLeod who had nearly identical numbers to Duhon last season while playing for the Utah Jazz. Armstrong is also intriguing as a veteran that could add leadership to a locker room that struggled to find any last season. That wouldn’t be in keeping with the club’s mantra of going young but on a one year deal the senior leadership could be valuable to a team not getting it from resident veterans like Lamond Murray, Eric Williams and Aaron Williams.


If Earl had earlier thought his worth was 5 million dollars, he was mistaken. With his price falling, Cleveland might look into Watson or let the price fall a little more and then try again.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Watson would be a good signing. Not a great shooter, but he has solid assist numbers and is a good defender. 

If he can at least stick open midrange shots, at 2.5 mill he would be a bargain.

*EDIT*: Looks like Watson shot a respectable eFG% of .445 on jumpers (59% of his attempts)

I think we should sign Watson, Oyedji, White, and Blake Stepp and call it an offseason. 

PG - Watson / Snow / Blake
SG - Hughes / Sasha / Newble
SF - LBJ / Luke / Newble
PF - Drew? / Marshall / AV 
C - Z / AV / White/ Oyedeji 

*Marty to the NBDL

^ Looks good to me.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

After watching some Grizz games, isnt Watson just a younger and cheaper Eric Snow.. ?

And if we sign Watson or Dickau... etc i think with any signing other than Damon Jones Eric Snow will start.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Coach Brown has said Watson is visiting the team (via WTAM). So it will be interesting to see if it goes beyond the talking stage and becomes serious. Damon Jones has been given an offer but probably has better offers elsewhere.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We could do much worse then Watson (i.e Pargo and Blake and frankly IMO Damon Jones) so he would be a good signing.

Watson was either third or fourth on my list behing Jaric and Sarunas so he would be a good pickup.

We have our trio of "superstars" so now we just need to add the right players behind them


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*HOOPSWORLD.com*

*Why Hasn't Earl Watson Been Signed?*



> When the NBA’s free agency period started last month I had Earl Watson ranked as one of the top free agent point guards available and I’m shocked that a team like Toronto or Cleveland have yet to sign the young point guard.
> 
> ESPN reported this week that some teams were scared off by the fact that he was asking for team’s full mid-level exception. John Hollinger of ESPN has Watson ranked as the top free agent point guard on the market - ahead of more popular names like Gary Payton and Damon Jones. Hollinger went on to explain that Watson will still a free agent because he is known as as a defensive specialist and teams aren’t willing to pay the full mid-level exemption for a defensive specialist. Personally, I’d take a point guard who plays tough defense and can pass the rock on my team anyday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Point Guards: whose left?*

Alright the pickings are getting slim now:

D. Jones is now top of the list but he's likely back in Miami
Other PGs
G. Payton
T. Best
Erick Strickland
A. Johnson
T. Lue
J. Pargo
Jay Williams

Any ideas? With AV's injury we can forget a Gooden trade for a PG so it looks one of these meager crop will be with us next year


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Point Guards: whose left?*

Eddie House?


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Point Guards: whose left?*

We had a similar discussion over at the Heat forum in this thread. Some names we threw around that you haven't mentioned here are Steve Blake and Keith McLeod. None of the guys left--with the exception of Damon who will likely resign with us--are really starter quality PG's, but you guys are young and talented enough to not need your PG to do a whole lot.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Point Guards: whose left?*

Wasn't Lue resigned. I think he was. Anyway if DJones goes to Miami like everyone expects I think the Cavs stay put. They will probably wait to see if Snow can run the team or not. I dont see any of the point guards left being that much better than Snow.


----------



## Bobot (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Point Guards: whose left?*

I really hope we get Damon Jones he seems like he would be a good fit in Cleveland.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Point Guards: whose left?*

The problem I have with any of the remaining PG's (including Jones) is that there all average (some have big pluses to their games but these are offset by big minuses) and I don't want to be stuck with a long term contract (longer then 3 years) with any of them.

I'm leaning to getting a stopgap (i.e. Payton) for a one year deal and in addition sign someone like Jay Williams as a low risk/high reward type. With AV's injury I don't know if we have enough money to do this as we need a backup PF/C as well


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Point Guards: whose left?*

Cleveland could use a stop-gap or maybe try to withstand the storm for a year and use next year's 1st round draft pick to take a point guard (who would probably be better/mean way more to the team than any stop-gap).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Point Guards: whose left?*

Make Lebron or Hughes the backup point guard, and sign a big man instead now that Verejao is out. Then bring in blake stepp as a third string guy.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers invite Marcelo Machado to camp*

*FIBA Americas - Brazil strike gold*



> And Marcelo Machado - who scored 21 points - was named the MVP of the tournament.
> 
> Machado, who is to train with the NBA's Cleveland Cavaliers next week, said: "We are very happy to win title because we worked very hard for it.
> 
> "I'm satisfied with my performance and with the team during the tournament. I have chances to play in the NBA but I have to stay calm."


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers invite Marcelo Machado to camp*

Anyone know more about this Brazilian?


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Cavaliers invite Marcelo Machado to camp*



Pioneer10 said:


> Anyone know more about this Brazilian?


First the good news: He is a tall SG (6-7) with a lot of PG Skills (played PG in the start of his career), has a great courtvision, is a very good 3 point shooter, when hot can score from anywhere, was clearly the MVP of the brazilian team.

Now the bad news: Is 30 years old, is a "crazy shooter" ( force a lot of shoots, but when he plays under control is amazing, but it´s not the usual Marcelinho), not a good defender.

He has great basketball skills, a long time ago was as good as a prospect as Ginobili, but for some reason he lacks "something", I think his problem is wanting to be the star that makes him force so many shoots, with his court vision he should look to pass a lot more. Is a good player but when you see him play you always have the feeling that he could be a lot better.

I don´t know if he can make the team, I think with Lebron and Hughues in the team he could play PG, last year he would have a better chance, I hope he makes the team, but if I had to guess I would say he won´t make the team...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

Do you know much about Marcelo Huertas and if so, what are your thoughts about him?

http://www.hoopshype.com/interviews/huertas_sierra.htm
http://nbadraft.net/huertasinterview.asp
http://coscorrosa.com/draft/04/players/marcelo_huertas.php
http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?mod=pprof&p=29


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cavaliers invite Marcelo Machado to camp*



JPBulls said:


> First the good news: He is a tall SG (6-7) with a lot of PG Skills (played PG in the start of his career), has a great courtvision, is a very good 3 point shooter, when hot can score from anywhere, was clearly the MVP of the brazilian team.
> 
> Now the bad news: Is 30 years old, is a "crazy shooter" ( force a lot of shoots, but when he plays under control is amazing, but it´s not the usual Marcelinho), not a good defender.
> 
> ...


Uh, well he appears to be about 6'3" and 22 years old. With these errors I'm not sure if I should believe anything else on your review of him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cavaliers invite Marcelo Machado to camp*

I don't think Marcelo Machado and Marcelo Heurtas are the same player. He was talking about Machado I believe


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...arcelo_machado_receives_offer_from_cleveland/


----------



## JPBulls (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: Cavaliers invite Marcelo Machado to camp*



The OUTLAW said:


> Uh, well he appears to be about 6'3" and 22 years old. With these errors I'm not sure if I should believe anything else on your review of him.



Some people should read more than the first name...

To answer the question about Marcelo HUERTAS, he isn´t read for the NBA, he is more of a pass first PG, and althoug is listed at 6-3 he is more like 6-1, I took a picture with him and I´m just a little smaller than him and I´m 6-0. What I saw of Huertas was just the NT games, last year and this year, he has a good handle, has good athtleticism but has a lot of problems finishing and his outside game is inconsitent. He needs to mature a lot in the ACB to have a chance to play in the NBA, he isnt read in any aspect of the game.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

MARCELINO MACHADO and MARCELINHO HUERTAS are not the same person... totaly wrong...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rafaelaraujotody said:


> MARCELINO MACHADO and MARCELINHO HUERTAS are not the same person... totaly wrong...


 I think outlaw gets it: probably just got mixed up since remy posted links to Huertas right after a post discussing machado for the first time. I doubt any offense was meant


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

D.Jones signed so now we are set at every position. Really looking forward to this year.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Indeed. Now this thread can rest in peace.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Thank You Danny Ferry!


----------

